# Raw, flaky skin behind ears, help please!



## akat (Jun 30, 2009)

Anybody else's little one have this issue? If I bend his ear forward, there's tons of flaky skin and raw looking pink patches in the crease. What's going on and what should I put on it?


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

mine has that too! she's 2months old. I'm thinking it's related/similar to her cradle cap. also a patch in the crease on the back of her neck. I put calendula cream on her neck as it looked owie. Would love to hear some other ideas.


----------



## macandcheese (Jun 22, 2010)

My kid gets this! We use a little coconut oil when it appears. That usually clears it up within a day or two. It seems to be totally random and not caused by anything specific ... he's had it on and off since he was born. Ped says it's no big deal, and she sees it occasionally on babies and young kids.


----------



## akat (Jun 30, 2009)

It reminds me of cradle cap for some reason, too, [which he also has always had] although his scalp is not raw at all like the ears. He's 19 months old.

Our calendula cream is so runny. I have some old Johnson and Johnson "first aid" cream that is thick and protective, I'm thinking of putting that on.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

My 6 yo had/kind fo have the raw and flaky skin behind the ears . We been trying differents approaches. We tried liver detox an healing, Vit. B and Folic Acid defiency, elimination diet, and all kind of worked a little bit. We are almost resolved the problem balancing her pH. I think her pH was too acid, due an imbalanced diet. All that made her liver do a lot extra work. We leveled with more the alkaline food, and we though a huge improve it in a few days.


----------



## akat (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ~cassie (Aug 31, 2009)

Aquaphor!

My niece has really bad excema and gets these patches behind her ears and she has to be on meds but in between we use a lot of aquaphor and it seems to help.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

My ds had this, and I used Four Elements Peppermint Thyme Foot Cream on it; the oils are antifungal, antibacterial, and generally healing. The stuff is magical and wonderful, and I know the woman who makes it so I feel very good about the source. I also use it on dd's toes; she gets cracks in the crease under her big toes in the summer and the foot cream really clears it up. I also love to put it on my feet after a shower or bath. It is refreshing and moisturizing.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I use Miracle Salve from Kerry's Herbals. http://www.kerrysherbals.com/


----------



## foxsmama (Apr 26, 2011)

DS gets this from time to time. We use Merry Hempsters Baby Balm on it, it has hemp oil, lavander, and calendula oil.


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

My son had this before we used aquaphor it was like excezma


----------

